# Question on support beams on tegu cage



## angel61939 (Aug 12, 2013)

ok well someone on craigslist is selling a real nice 8x4x4 cage he used for savannah monitor he said he would sell it for 50 bucks if I picked up by today but after I asked for interior pictures I saw a couple things. One of those things were that I saw no supports would a cage with lots of substrate be able to handle all the weight he said the wood was 3/4 inch of maple hardwood plywood he said it was great quality about 50 bucks a sheet so do you think the cage is strong enough?


----------



## aambumann (Aug 12, 2013)

He is right, it is about $50 a sheet. Are you talking about putting a cage with lots of substrate on top of the one from Craigs list? Or are you talking about the Craigs list cage being strong enough to hold lots of substrate? Either way it is *definitely worth $50. If needed you can always ad supports as needed. I would pick it up if I were you. It will cost you a whole lot more in time and money to build one yourself. good luck.*


----------



## angel61939 (Aug 12, 2013)

aambumann said:


> He is right, it is about $50 a sheet. Are you talking about putting a cage with lots of substrate on top of the one from Craigs list? Or are you talking about the Craigs list cage being strong enough to hold lots of substrate? Either way it is *definitely worth $50. If needed you can always ad supports as needed. I would pick it up if I were you. It will cost you a whole lot more in time and money to build one yourself. good luck.*


thanks for the reply I meant lots of substrate in the enclosure im buying the substrate barrier is 2ft tall and I plan to fill most of it if I can do you think it would be strong enough to at least hold 1 foot of substrate without supports?


----------



## Tannaros (Aug 12, 2013)

angel61939 said:


> thanks for the reply I meant lots of substrate in the enclosure im buying the substrate barrier is 2ft tall and I plan to fill most of it if I can do you think it would be strong enough to at least hold 1 foot of substrate without supports?



It really depends on the orientation of the cage. Most of the time filling it with substrate puts strain on the joints rather than the structure itself. 3/4" ply is very strong material - I would be surprised if you managed to somehow bow it out.

However, if you're truly worried about it you can always make a simple frame of 2x4's and just screw them to the outside on a frame at the substrate line, at the bottom of the cage, and then slats all around.


----------



## angel61939 (Aug 12, 2013)

Tannaros said:


> It really depends on the orientation of the cage. Most of the time filling it with substrate puts strain on the joints rather than the structure itself. 3/4" ply is very strong material - I would be surprised if you managed to somehow bow it out.
> 
> However, if you're truly worried about it you can always make a simple frame of 2x4's and just screw them to the outside on a frame at the substrate line, at the bottom of the cage, and then slats all around.


so as long as I dont overdoit with to much substrate you think the cage is good?


----------



## Tannaros (Aug 12, 2013)

angel61939 said:


> so as long as I dont overdoit with to much substrate you think the cage is good?



Savannah Monitors generally require more substrate than tegus as a whole - I would imagine if the previous owner was giving proper care, then you should be perfectly fine.

Especially if you go with a lighter weight substrate, like a sandy loam type mixture.


----------



## angel61939 (Aug 12, 2013)

Tannaros said:


> Savannah Monitors generally require more substrate than tegus as a whole - I would imagine if the previous owner was giving proper care, then you should be perfectly fine.
> 
> Especially if you go with a lighter weight substrate, like a sandy loam type mixture.


what about cypress mulch


----------



## Tannaros (Aug 12, 2013)

angel61939 said:


> what about cypress mulch



That's even lighter when considering similar volumes, so yes.


----------



## jtrux (Aug 14, 2013)

You will be fine. If you just laid a piece across two saw horses and applied a load to the center of it, there would be a significant amount of bow in the center due to the 8' length, however, the rest of the enclosure and all the fasteners along the sides will add rigidity to the bottom board increasing the strength significantly. You could lay it in without hurting it.


----------

